# In less than an hour I took these.



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
I didn't know where to put these, I'm guessing here is as good as anywhere as they we're all taken whilst on the hunt for nature photographs. 
I had just over an hour to go out for some shots, and got these in that hour on about a 200yard stretch of the local river bank. 



SE0A8634_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Not very sharp but it is a small crop from the centre of the frame. 


SE0A8654_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

1/1000s is not fast enough to freeze a singing bird's beak! Who knew, well I'm guessing most of you did! :


SE0A8662_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr



SE0A8671_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Please feel free to contribute or critique my shots. Or suggest a better location. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Oct 6, 2016)

Graham it looks like you're having fun. Practice makes perfect. 

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks Jack. 
Practice what in particular if you had something in mind. Don't worry you won't hurt my feelings, I'm too thick skinned for that. ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Jack Douglas said:


> Graham it looks like you're having fun. Practice makes perfect.
> 
> Jack


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 6, 2016)

Are you looking for a critique? Do you want some tips on each photo?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 6, 2016)

Love the WWII image, I live right under the flight path of Moffett Field in Palo Alto/Mountain View... you can always hear the warbirds distinctive engines when they come in for a show. Nothing like good piston engines. I'm going to follow you on Flickr now  davidkm.com

My biggest word of advice... never ask for opinions from forums. If the images make you happy that's all that really matters.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
I always appreciate tips that will help me improve, constructive criticism is useful, straight criticism, not so much! ;D
Fire away my friend. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> Are you looking for a critique? Do you want some tips on each photo?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Pookie. 
Thanks, I live in an area where the pilots of these craft like to come and just fly about, our Island does look nice from the air, I know as we took a pleasure flight some years ago. We also have a factory that can completely refurbish a spitfire for you (if you have one) about 8 or 10 miles away, I think we see them out on test flights too. We have a small show happening at that airstrip this weekend, hopefully that will yield some more shots. 
Thank you for the advice on forums too, but I'm hoping to learn to do this better, I'll likely never be that good, but every day is a school day! I know the shots are not great, light in the wrong place, couldn't get any closer, the heron had a limit and I walked about a mile backwards and forwards trying to use foot zoom, I couldn't even get perpendicular to him, always had to be on the diagonal with extra water in between, I sat and waited and he went around me at great distance. 

I went and had a look at your Flickr too, she's beautiful, but Angela walked behind me as your page opened, not happy at me looking at that type of shot! ;D Let just say NSFW. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Pookie said:


> Love the WWII image, I live right under the flight path of Moffett Field in Palo Alto/Mountain View... you can always hear the warbirds distinctive engines when they come in for a show. Nothing like good piston engines. I'm going to follow you on Flickr now  davidkm.com
> 
> My biggest word of advice... never ask for opinions from forums. If the images make you happy that's all that really matters.


----------



## chauncey (Oct 6, 2016)

They all seem to be a tad OOF...have you micro-focused the lens?


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Chauncey. 
No, as yet I have not, I have a vehicle in my workshop which is the only area long enough that I have access to, and even that is not really long enough, I can't get to the infinity or the xx times focal at 400mm or 580 with the 1.4xIII. If I can get myself up to my workshop one Sunday (not really supposed to be there) I can use the length of the barn we have our units in if I can organise enough light. My garden is only about a third the length of my workshop, and outside of the garden the local youth will be a problem. 
Thanks for your input. 

Cheers, Graham. 



chauncey said:


> They all seem to be a tad OOF...have you micro-focused the lens?


----------



## Pookie (Oct 7, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Pookie.
> Thanks, I live in an area where the pilots of these craft like to come and just fly about, our Island does look nice from the air, I know as we took a pleasure flight some years ago. We also have a factory that can completely refurbish a spitfire for you (if you have one) about 8 or 10 miles away, I think we see them out on test flights too. We have a small show happening at that airstrip this weekend, hopefully that will yield some more shots.
> Thank you for the advice on forums too, but I'm hoping to learn to do this better, I'll likely never be that good, but every day is a school day! I know the shots are not great, light in the wrong place, couldn't get any closer, the heron had a limit and I walked about a mile backwards and forwards trying to use foot zoom, I couldn't even get perpendicular to him, always had to be on the diagonal with extra water in between, I sat and waited and he went around me at great distance.
> 
> ...



Opps, should have warned you... my wife gives me full clearance to work on all of my photography projects so I never think twice about it. Tell Angela it's art  And yes, everyday is school day behind the lens. Always working on better.

Cheers!!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 9, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Tex.
> I always appreciate tips that will help me improve, constructive criticism is useful, straight criticism, not so much! ;D
> Fire away my friend.
> 
> ...



1st Image. Shift composition right in camera for via crop. Put he in-focus thistle on the 1/3 line, and the out of focus more into he image. (Rule of thirds)
2nd Without the bird's eye in the photo it's just not great. 
3rd Lots of detail in the bird to recover with the shadows slider in PS. the bird need not look so dark.
4th A little like the #2, the half obscured front cockpit just feels wrong. 

Looking through your feed I found many images I like a whole lot more.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
Thank you, I will try the tips you have given, the Heron does just have the eye (it is right at the wing), but it is OOF and difficult to see. Unfortunately this is the best of the few shots I got. 
The Spitfire was flying a pleasure flight and not a display so their flight path was not centred around giving me the best view! 
The bird on the thistle, I am using DxO for PP so I may be limited compared to LR, I will try lightening the shadows, it might also be down to the laptop which has a crap screen for viewing angle and me not realising I was looking from the wrong angle, the light changes dramatically with slight changes of angle. 
I will stop doing critical editing on my laptop. 
I will stop doing critical editing on my laptop. 
I will stop doing critical editing on my laptop. 
I really appreciate you taking the time to examine the issues with my shots and for being helpful with your critique, thank you. 

Cheers, Graham. 







TexPhoto said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tex.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Tex. 
I have had a go at re-doing the editing on those that I can change. The heron pic#2 was a bust, what I had was what I had! 

Pic #1, hopefully this is what you had in mind, I couldn't crop in 3:2 aspect as it cut too much off the thistle so I tried 1:1, I also lightened it a bit to bring some of the detail out of the shadow. I'm carrying a flash next time! ;D


SE0A8634_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Pic #3, lightened up and adjusted the crop more to thirds, you were right, there was plenty of detail in the shadow. 


SE0A8662_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

Pic #4, well a substitute, I don't think it is anywhere near as sharp as the one I originally used but I do feel it is a better looking picture for the reason you said. 


SE0A8664_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr
If anyone else has any thoughts about these they would like to share please feel free. 

Cheers, Graham. 



TexPhoto said:


> 1st Image. Shift composition right in camera for via crop. Put he in-focus thistle on the 1/3 line, and the out of focus more into he image. (Rule of thirds)
> 2nd Without the bird's eye in the photo it's just not great.
> 3rd Lots of detail in the bird to recover with the shadows slider in PS. the bird need not look so dark.
> 4th A little like the #2, the half obscured front cockpit just feels wrong.
> ...


----------

